# 9) I Leader della difesa: Nesta, T.Silva, Zagatti, Anquilletti, Rosa



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Maggio 2014)

Nono appuntamento con la Hall of Fame! Quest'oggi torniamo ad ammirare i muri invalicabili che ci hanno permesso di alzare innumerevoli trofei... generali capaci di guidare un intero reparto con la loro classe, il loro carisma e un tempismo negli interventi più unico che raro. Ecco a voi... i leader della difesa! 

Buona visione.

Video documentario.

Link: -) Watch Videos Online | 9. I Leader Della Difesa (Nesta, T.Silva, Zagatti, Anquilletti, Rosato) | Veoh.com


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Il miglior Thiago Silva resta due spanne sotto il miglior Nesta.


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

Nesta..malgrado Thiago sia un fenomeno, Nesta a 27 anni aveva già vinto tutto.


----------



## Symon (10 Settembre 2015)

Thiago e Nesta secondo me si equivalgono tecnicamente.
A favore di Sandro però ci sono due cose fondamentali: la prima è che ha avuto una carriera più assidua in fatto di dimostrazione delle sue capacità, nonostante i lunghi e numerosi infortuni. Riprova del fatto che aveva qualità enormi.
La seconda è che le doti atletiche di Nesta erano superiori.

Thiago però forse era più bravo da marcatore. Per mè è un pareggio, anche perchè Thiago Silva era più simpatico 
La *Top Class* dei difensori.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2015)

Symon ha scritto:


> Thiago però forse era più bravo da marcatore. Per mè è un pareggio, anche perchè Thiago Silva era più simpatico
> La *Top Class* dei difensori.





devils milano ha scritto:


> Nesta..malgrado Thiago sia un fenomeno, Nesta a 27 anni aveva già vinto tutto.





Renegade ha scritto:


> Il miglior Thiago Silva resta due spanne sotto il miglior Nesta.



Nesta sicuramente difensivamente migliore,
T. Silva è un regista difensivo, ha anche giocato nel Milan nella posizione di regista davanti alla difesa, con ben altri risultati rispetto a De Jong 
il massimo sarebbe averli in copia, dovendo scegliere T. Silva tutta la vita, perchè ti cambia la squadra come ai tempi Baresi e Maldini.


----------



## devils milano (10 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Nesta sicuramente difensivamente migliore,
> T. Silva è un regista difensivo, ha anche giocato nel Milan nella posizione di regista davanti alla difesa, con ben altri risultati rispetto a De Jong
> il massimo sarebbe averli in copia, dovendo scegliere T. Silva tutta la vita, perchè ti cambia la squadra come ai tempi Baresi e Maldini.



su questo è vero...se si parla di marcatori,Nesta era insuperabile..se si parla di difensori/registi o come si diceva un tempo,libero, Thiago Silva.


----------



## 2515 (10 Settembre 2015)

Personalmente trovo blasfemico parlare di leader in difesa senza includere Baresi, tutti i difensori summenzionati hanno la metà della sua leadership.


----------



## alessandro77 (10 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Personalmente trovo blasfemico parlare di leader in difesa senza includere Baresi, tutti i difensori summenzionati hanno la metà della sua leadership.



pienamente d'accordo


----------



## Renegade (10 Settembre 2015)

Baresi nella storia è forse secondo solo a Beckenbauer. E' stato l'unico regista difensivo non carente in marcatura e uno contro uno. Non aveva punti deboli. Carisma silenzioso, lanci precisi, interventi talvolta puliti, talvolta basati sulla concretezza. Uno che oltre i suoi antichi fasti ha annullato tutti i giocatori offensivi del Brasile da solo non può che essere qualcosa che nasce ogni 100 anni. Però non è qui incluso poiché è nella cerchia dei capitani, giustamente. 

Comunque Nesta è un difensore ampiamente superiore a Thiago Silva. Sì, quest'ultimo sa impostare il gioco, ma poi? Un difensore deve prima di tutto saper difendere, essere bravo nell'1 vs 1, in copertura ecc. Tutte cose in cui Nesta lo surclassa. C'è anche da dire che Sandro dai tempi della Lazio aveva il vizio di uscire palla al piede fino alla metà campo. Per me stiamo parlando di un ottimo difensore contro un fuoriclasse. 

Ad oggi il Milan avrebbe bisogno di Sandro. Un vero leader difensivo, abile soprattutto in ciò che concerne la difesa. Tanto c'è Romagnoli che butta palla in avanti.


----------



## 2515 (10 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Baresi nella storia è forse secondo solo a Beckenbauer. E' stato l'unico regista difensivo non carente in marcatura e uno contro uno. Non aveva punti deboli. Carisma silenzioso, lanci precisi, interventi talvolta puliti, talvolta basati sulla concretezza. Uno che oltre i suoi antichi fasti ha annullato tutti i giocatori offensivi del Brasile da solo non può che essere qualcosa che nasce ogni 100 anni. Però non è qui incluso poiché è nella cerchia dei capitani, giustamente.
> 
> Comunque Nesta è un difensore ampiamente superiore a Thiago Silva. Sì, quest'ultimo sa impostare il gioco, ma poi? Un difensore deve prima di tutto saper difendere, essere bravo nell'1 vs 1, in copertura ecc. Tutte cose in cui Nesta lo surclassa. C'è anche da dire che Sandro dai tempi della Lazio aveva il vizio di uscire palla al piede fino alla metà campo. Per me stiamo parlando di un ottimo difensore contro un fuoriclasse.
> 
> Ad oggi il Milan avrebbe bisogno di Sandro. Un vero leader difensivo, abile soprattutto in ciò che concerne la difesa. Tanto c'è Romagnoli che butta palla in avanti.



Mah, si parla tanto di marcatura, ma non è che Nesta avesse piedi poco educati palla al piede, palloni non ne buttava.


----------



## alessandro77 (11 Settembre 2015)

Baresi era un capitano, ma anche un leader della difesa, anzi IL leader della difesa per antonomasia.. ecco perchè mi suona mooolto strano non metterlo nella lista. molto dopo viene Sandro Nesta e poi Thiago Silva


----------



## devils milano (11 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Baresi nella storia è forse secondo solo a Beckenbauer. E' stato l'unico regista difensivo non carente in marcatura e uno contro uno. Non aveva punti deboli. Carisma silenzioso, lanci precisi, interventi talvolta puliti, talvolta basati sulla concretezza. Uno che oltre i suoi antichi fasti ha annullato tutti i giocatori offensivi del Brasile da solo non può che essere qualcosa che nasce ogni 100 anni. Però non è qui incluso poiché è nella cerchia dei capitani, giustamente.
> 
> Comunque Nesta è un difensore ampiamente superiore a Thiago Silva. Sì, quest'ultimo sa impostare il gioco, ma poi? Un difensore deve prima di tutto saper difendere, essere bravo nell'1 vs 1, in copertura ecc. Tutte cose in cui Nesta lo surclassa. C'è anche da dire che Sandro dai tempi della Lazio aveva il vizio di uscire palla al piede fino alla metà campo. Per me stiamo parlando di un ottimo difensore contro un fuoriclasse.
> 
> Ad oggi il Milan avrebbe bisogno di Sandro. Un vero leader difensivo, abile soprattutto in ciò che concerne la difesa. Tanto c'è Romagnoli che butta palla in avanti.



Baresi,Maldini e Nesta fuoriclasse...subito dopo Thiago Silva che è un campione,che dici?


----------



## mèuris (12 Settembre 2015)

Di questi direi senz'altro Nesta, nonostante non abbia visto giocare tutti gli altri (tranne Thiago) per ragioni anagrafiche. Però (e so che è impopolare, e che rischio di passare per blasfemo) a mio personalissimo parere, il miglior Thiago non ha molto da invidiare al miglior Nesta. Sandro è forse inarrivabile per chiunque, tra i centrali degli anni '90 e '2000, ma penso che il Re gli si avvicini, a livello tecnico(difensivamente parlando). Il resto della differenza la fanno, a mio parere, la longevità ad alti livelli di Sandro e i suoi successi. In poche parole,la carriera.


----------

